
Show HN: Flashcard app to learn the vocabulary of English books/series/movies - vforissi
Made this app because I was tired of not knowing 50 words&#x2F;book when I read in English.<p>You can try it on the AppStore searching &quot;Quicky app&quot;.
For Android user please use the web mobile version at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quicky.app&#x2F;.
The Desktop version has a shitty responsive design.<p>IMPORTANT NOTE: If you are not French, you will want to tell you are to try the features of the app (sorry it&#x27;s only in French though)<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback.
======
tony
Hey! Trying the desktop app.

\- Suggestion: On the desktop app, it may be worth detecting `Accept-Language`
or origin country for language detection.

\- Suggestion: Would love it if it could be test-driven without logging in.
After a few cards are done, then an offer to sign up and save progress can be
offered.

What did you build it with? Any info on the stack?

Any plan to do a paid version? Import / export of cards?

